# Us citizen looking for a job in uae



## Hamid(US) Citizen (Nov 23, 2013)

Hello All,

I am an American Citizen living in UAE. For some odd reason all the jobs that I apply for, the companies only offer me a Salary of 3,500 or 4,000/ I am currently working in Internet City as a Supervisor for a Contact Center and here I also get paid 4,000. I wanted to know is that the regular pay for an American??? Because I see Russian & British with salary range of 8,000 to 15,000. Can someone advice me some good companies that pay good.

Thanks,
Hamid Khan


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Does the difference in compensation have something to do with your qualifications and experience?


----------



## Hamid(US) Citizen (Nov 23, 2013)

Well I have a 4 years Diploma in Automotive from US and I have more than 6 years experience in Customer Services. So I don't know if my qualification or experience has to do with that..... Can you advise......


----------

